# TNA does Monday Night.



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2010)

Hogan
Bischoff
Bubba the Love Sponge.
Nasty Boys
Ric Flair
NWO Reunion (Waltman, Hall, Nash & Hogan)
Jeff Hardy
Shannon Moore
Sting
Val Venis
An Angle vs Styles match that was PPV quality.
And more.

Nice loaded card. Can't wait to see the ratings on this one.

Oh, and I swear I heard a "Who needs Bret" chant. LOL


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not even a wrestling fan and I watched this one.  OK, I defaulted in to it because Spike had some UFC fights on at 7pm and I didn't shut the TV off after I finished watching Liddell get his *** handed to him.  

It was better than I expected.  I think it was an awesome show for folks that like pro wrestling.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2010)

I rarely watch wrestling anymore, but enjoyed the in ring action.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 5, 2010)

I flipped back and forth between TNA and Raw to see what was going on.  I honestly haven't watched wrestling religiously like I used to for a few years now, but I may have to tune in more often just to see how this all plays out.  I just hope that we don't see TNA turn into what WCW turned into during the mid/late 90's.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 5, 2010)

The Angle/Styles match was PPV quality. 

Though I'm shaking in my boots at the thought of another WCW meltdown in the making. 

I sincerely hope it goes the other way and TNA skyrockets in the ratings. Some of the best wrestling ever was during the Monday Night Wars. 

...besides...I hate the cartoony-ness of the WWE...always have. But then I'm a rasslin' fan and not a fan of "sports entertainment"...bleech.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 5, 2010)

celtic_crippler said:


> The Angle/Styles match was PPV quality.
> 
> Though I'm shaking in my boots at the thought of another WCW meltdown in the making.
> 
> ...


 

I have to agree that some of the best wrestling was during the Monday Night Wars.  Maybe it's just me, but other than have Bret Hart confront McMahon and Michaels it didn't really seem like they even tried to compete with TNA last night.  I hope TNA's ratings do go through the roof and force WWE to start producing a quality product again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2010)

Rumor is, the 6 sided ring is history.

Also, now that Hardy is facing a Grand Jury drug trial, wonder what they'll do with him.

The three hour Impact special scored a 1.5 rating.  The company is absolutely ecstatic and Spike's v.happy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2010)

Ratings:
TNA - 2.2 million viewers (1st hr 2.5 million)
WWE - 5.5 million viewers

http://www.multichannel.com/article...stling_Special_Draws_2_2_Million_Viewers_.php


----------

